

Dropbox (YC 07) Thumbdrives - prbuckley
http://lifehacker.com/5181049/dropboxportable-syncs-files-to-your-thumb-drive

======
ivankirigin
Huh? Why not just use web access?

Isn't a thumbdrive something dropbox hoped to get rit of?

~~~
edmccaffrey
If you often use multiple computers for accessing various password-protected
things (maybe as a system admin or just the occasional need of accessing
something on another computer), then you could use a password manager that
runs off of the flash drive and Dropbox portable to keep it synced with new
passwords and password changes.

I have Keepass and Dropbox on my flash drive just in case I ever need to
access something when using someone else's computer, without having to worry
about keeping my password database up to date. Much easier than downloading
Keepass on a computer that isn't mine--rude at best, not possible due to
permissions at worst--and then downloading the database from the web access
and cleaning up when I'm done.

It's helped me once or twice; not often, but the relatively small files on a
multi-gig drive is worth it.

~~~
stcredzero
KeePass in the office is exactly what I'll be doing with the thumb drive
version! In my office, the IT staff actually runs scans of your system and
goes through reports of what's installed. So to me, this is exactly what I
needed.

------
param
Will this make it possible to have multiple portable installations of dropbox
linked to separate accounts for cheap misers (like me) to have more than 2GB
of free storage?

(Note, don't actually want dropbox to lose money because of this and hope that
they will see this and fix the installer appropriately)

~~~
proee
If you don't want dropbox to lose money then:

1\. Don't abuse their freemium model

2\. Buy a premium account

~~~
param
did you read through what I have written?

~~~
stcredzero
His message could also be addressed to everyone else reading this thread.

------
drewcrawford
For this to be really useful, I would need a way to get strong encryption
support (without admin access like installing TrueCrypt).

